# Manitowoc



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

Any news on the Open or Derby?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the 2nd series
2,3,4,5,6,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,18,19,21,24

18 total

Open has run about 22 dogs and 2 dogs have done it so far without a handle.


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

any news on the derby yet?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st- #18 Rocky H/Jim Van Engen O/Lydia Fekula
2nd-#14 Ellie H/Jim Van Engen O/Alvin Hatcher
3rd-#6 Chief H/Jim Van Engen O/Don & Mary Bovers
4th-#16 Rory H/Jim Van Engen O/Darlene & Dave Broomhead

RJ-#8 BlitzH/Jim Van Engen O/Bill Booker

Jams- 2,4,5,9,12,13,15,19,21

Congrats to All !! What a weekend for Jim......Congrats!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

There are 4 more dogs to run in the morning in the Open. We left with about 20 dogs to run and only 5 dogs had done the test without a handle.


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Gman pups take 2nd and 3rd .... as my ole buddy, Herb Taylor would say...Whaaa Hooo!!!!!
________
World


----------



## Davadar (Jul 24, 2006)

Fast Woody said:


> Gman pups take 2nd and 3rd .... as my ole buddy, Herb Taylor would say...Whaaa Hooo!!!!!


 And 4th. Yahoo Rory


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Fast Woody said:


> Gman pups take 2nd and 3rd .... as my ole buddy, Herb Taylor would say...Whaaa Hooo!!!!!


3rd place dog, Don and Mary Bovers' Chief, is by Weezer....


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

Congratulations on Rocky's win, Lydia!!!!! Not bad for his 2nd? derby!

Kathryn


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the 3rd series 
1,4,6,9,20,21,23,40,41,43,58,63,68,72,76,84,88

17 total


----------



## Dick Langford (Sep 7, 2008)

Brenda

Once again you keep those of us that are not in attendance informed. Thank you for always being so thoughtful. Best to you and Ken.

Dick


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the 2nd series
1,3,4,5,6,7,8,10,13,14,16,17,18,20,22,23,24,25,27,29,30,31,32,34,36,37,39,41,42,44,45,47,48,50,51,52,53,54,55,
59,60,61,63,65,66,68,69,71,73

49 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the 3rd series

3,4,5,6,7,8,10,13,14,16,18,20,22,23,25,27,31,34,36,39,41,42,44,47,48,50,52,54,55,59,
60,66,68,69,71,73

36 total

Starting at 7:30am at the same place 

Thank you Bruce Hall for calling me so I can post the callbacks.....(we left after we ran)


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

1,4,9,20,23,41,43,54,58,63,68,76,84,88

14 dogs total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the last series

4,5,7,10,13,18,31,34,47,48,52,55,59,60,66,68

16 total


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Rocky on your Derby win! Lydia, looks like you've got yourself another player!
And way to go Dr. Ed and Holland on your fourth with the big dogs!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying Results

1st- #8 Snapper O/H Charlie Hays
2nd-#10 Blue H/ Dave Ward O/Craig Vanark
3rd-#18 Jeb H/ Jim Van Engen O/David Aul
4th-#28 Nitro O/H Joseph Behnke

There was a RJ but no one could tell me what it was

Congrats to all!!!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Just got off the phone with Didier. He got 2nd in the Open with Stella! Coming off an Open win, this qualifies her for the National.She was the only dog to complete the stake without a handle.

Full open results: 

1st 76 Hoke 
2nd 58 Stella 
3rd 43 Dusty 
4th 84 Grady 
RJ 1 Emmy 
JAMs 23 Luke 68 Hook 86 Maxi

Congrats to all, but I'm especially proud of Didier with his young bitch..

SM


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Congrads to Jeb for the 3rd in the "Q".
Nana Sue


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Big congrats to Snapper on The Qual Win.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to GO Stella and David!!!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> Way to GO Stella and David!!!


 
What she said!!

Andy


----------



## gerrimitchell (Aug 10, 2005)

Congratulations Dave and Stella!!!!
She is a special dog and now on the way to the national open. woo hoo.
All that good training and hard work pays off.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#48 Jerry Lee O/H Lynne DuBose
2nd-#18 Hook O/H Charlie Hines
3rd-#34 Dude O/H David Didier
4th-#59 Mattie O/H David McMahan 
RJ-#4 Hammer O/H Roger Magnusson

JAMS- 66,60,31,10,7

Congrats to All!!!


----------



## Donald Hatfield (Mar 22, 2005)

Concrats Stella..Dude..and David..A 2nd in the open and 3rd in the Am..nice weekend!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

What a Right Start Derby! Congratulations, Jim on a clean sweep, and to Alvin on the Derby 2nd with Ellie!

Rita


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Way to go *Don Bovers and Hoke!

Couldn't happen to a greater guy!*


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Congrats on the Open 2nd with Stella and the Am 3rd with Dude! Getting color in both stakes is pretty sweet!!

k g


----------

